# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Albumi juaj me 10 këngë

## vagabondi1

Te kjo teme mund te shkruani 10 kenget tuaja me te preferuara ne nje album ,po filloj un i pari.

Albumin tim po e titulloj :   *Karoca Dylit *  

1) Ritmi Rruges - Ushtari rruges
2) Nirvana - Come as you are
3) The doors - La women
4) Fisniket - Zotria juaj
5) Gemelli Diversi - Mary
6) Molella - Discotek people
7) Beattles - Yesterday
8) Linkin Park - In the end
9) The Dreams & ... - Nuk dua tja di 
10) Gerta - My love

Do te dale ne treg seshpejti :perqeshje:

----------


## fantaKLAID_PR

titulli albumit tim:   mos blini "karoca e dylit".

1.HOTEL CALIFORNIA-eagles
2.DIE,DIE MY DARLING-metallica
3.WIND OF CHANGE-scorpions
4.THE FINAL CONTDOWN-europe
5.LEMON TREE-fools garden
6.CARELESS WHISPER-george michael
7.MISSING-no mercy
8.I DON'T WANNA MISS A THING-aerosmith
9.WHEREVER U WILL GO-the calling
10.HOW MUCH IS THE FISH?-scooter

ky album as do dale fare ne treg

----------


## fantaKLAID_PR

me lejoni te prezantoj albumin tim te dyte(teresisht me kenge shqiptare):
albumi titullohet: JA KE FUT KOT PLAKO.

1.LAMTUMIRE-djemte e detit
2.JON-ardit gjrbrea
3.KABA PERMETARE-laver bariu
4.KENGA E ALI PASHES-grupi "ali pasha" tepelene
5.UNE DHE TI(PER NJE CAST ME NDALI ZEMRA)-pirro cako me rovena dilo
6.TE PRES-elita 5
7.ENDERROJ-ritfolk
8.MALE O JU MALE-selami kolonja
9.DO MARR CIFTEN DO DAL PER GJAH-popullore permetare
10.A KAN' UJ' ATO BURIME-popullore permetare

albumi del ne treg pas zgjedhjeve(ju kujtoj qe dhurate per albumin e blere do keni fotografine ku sali berisha dhe fatos nano i japin doren njeri-tjetrit)

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Albumin tim e titulloj "D'z Urban Beatz"
Edhe kenget do ishin
1-50 Cent,Snoop Dogg&G Unit - P.I.M.P
2-Lumidee,Busta Rhymes&Fabolous - Uh Oh
3-Chingy - Righ Thurr
4-Sean Paul&Fat Man Scoop - Get Busy(Remix)
5-Obie Trice - Get Some Teeth
6-Nelly,P.Diddy&Murhpy Lee - Shake ya Tail Feather
7-Joe Budden - Pump it Up
8-Fabolous - This is my Party(dirty)
9-Sean Paul - Shake It
10-112&Method Man - Na Na Na (Remix)
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bayern

1) Ushtari i rruges

2) PIMP

3) Sorkadhja

4) Qaj maro

5) Hittem'up

6) Die another day

7) Going back to cali

8) Changes

9) Mary

10) Terra promesa

----------


## Leila

Titulli: *Trilingual? No? Too bad...* 

1 - MARY - Gemelli Diversi

2 - SONTE - Parashqevi Simaku

3 - SEXUAL HEALING - Marvin Gaye

4 - SI LULE ZAMBAKU - Parashqevi Simaku

5 - TE DESHTA - Libohova

6 - VIVO POR ELLA - Andrea Bocelli & Mata Sanchez

7 - VALERIA - Elsa Lila

8 - MALL - Elsa Lila

9 - KENGA E DASMES - Eli Fara

10 - NO ES AMOR - Aventura

----------


## panstek

UNE DO TE VE DY ALBUME NJE ME KENGE SHQIPTARE DHE NJE ME TE HUAJA         

                          SA MIRE KEMI QENE

                    1.NA LINI TE JETOJME   Tingulli i zjarrte
                    2.TE DUA TY     Meteor
                    3.QUO VADIS BREZI IM  Josif Gjipali & Alban Emiri
                    4.LOT I VDEKJES       Sunrise
                    5.BALADE PER JAKUP FERRIN  Djemte e Detit
                    6.NOTHING ELSE TO TRY  Thunder Way
                    7.SINFONIA E LAMTUMIRES   Akullthyesit
                    8.DHOME E SEMURE     Bojken Lako


                          KUR ME VJEN VJERRA NGA STANI

                     1.I AM THE HIGWAY    Audioslave
                     2.SOBER    Tool
                     3.CATS IN THE CRADLE Ugly Kid Joe
                     4.WICKED GAME     Chris Isak
                     5.BLUE JEAN BLUES   ZZTop
                     6.SUNSHOVER Chris Cornel
                     7.ALIVE    Pearl Jam
                     8.THE EVERLASTING Manic Street Preachers
                     9.NO QUARTER   Led Zeppelin
                   10.DREAM ON   Aerosmith

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

1-tirona-west side family
2-sorkadhja-aida eda
3-mary-gemelli diversi
4-gerta-my love
5-nuk dua ta di-the dreams
6-me ben magji(remix)
7-di lai la
8-ushtari rruges
9-how do we do it-big tymers
10-clubbin

----------


## Neandertal

1. For an angel - Paul van Dyk
2. E urrej shiun - Elita 5
3. Two winters only- My dying Bride
4. Straight to No. 1- Touch and Go
5. Do u know - Silverblue
6. Calling Elvis - Dire Straits
7. Proximus - Mauro Picotto
8. Walk of Valkyries - Wagner
9. Spider's Lullabye - King Diamond
10. You're not alone - ATB

Bonus Trax

   *Goca si ty Durresi ka plot - Vagabondi
 :perqeshje:  
   *Konga e Raxh Kapurit :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Viki

Mesazh- West Side 
If you are not the one- Daniel Bedingfield
Satisfy- Puff Daddy, R. Kelly
Angel- Amanda Perez
Take me away_ techno(se mbaj mend kush e kendon
In the Club- 50 Cent
Amazed- Lone Star
Evanescence
te tjera me vone....

----------


## Neandertal

> _Postuar më parë nga Viki_ 
> *Take me away_ techno(se mbaj mend kush e kendon
> *


4 Strings

----------


## Kukes_girl

1.Hotel California.......Eagles.
2.Ushtari i rruges.......Ritmi i rruges.
3.The final Countown...Europe.
4.Live .........................Fisniket.
5.E urresh shiun..........Elita_5.
6.Aktore e Perkryer......Gili.
7.Mirupafshim...............Ganimete Abazi.
8.Kenge te pavdekshme......Permbledhje.
9.Two winers only...............My dying bride.
10.Ante.................................Rovena Dilo.

----------


## MtrX

Alphaville - Forever Young
Bewitched - Blame it on the Weatherman
Crazy Town - Butterfly
Duran Duran - Ordinary world
Evanescence - Going under
Fool's garden - Lemon tree
Jean Leloup - I lost my baby
Marco Massini - Bella stronza
Oasis - Wonderwall
Shakespeare's sisters - Stay with me

10 ishte tema, se une kisha dhe te tjera shume te tjera hehehe

----------


## enka_al

1.  Run away train - Soul asylym
2.  Unchained melody - Righthouse brothers
3.  Nothing else matters - Metallica
4.  I'm alive - Celine Dion
5.  Truly, madly, deeply - Sevage Garden
6.  Margheritta - Richardo Cocciante
7.  I wanna be with you (kiss me goodbye)- The Kelly family
8.  Don't cry - Guns n'roses
9.  Thank you for loving me - Jon Bon Jovi
10. I'll come to you - Handsome

(Ka dhe shume te tjera pervec tyre, 10 jane pak)

----------


## GoDDeSS

1.)Bleona Qerreti-Mi kthe te gjitha
2.)Gili-Le te puthen
3.)3 doors down-Here without you
4.)Watch me shine-Joanna Pacitti
5.)More to life-Stacie Orrico
6.)I wanna be bad-Willa Ford
7.)Cry me a river-Justin Timberlake
8.)Fighter-X-tina Aguilera
9.)The Right Kind of Wrong-LeAnn Rimes
10.)Natural-S club 7

and there you have it...PRICELESS!

----------


## Xixellonje

1.Ekzistoj-Julka
2.Dite dimri-Aleksander Gjoka
3.Ndoshta ishte dashuri-Redon Makashi,Mira Konci
4.Eja ne enderr-Manjola Nallbani
5.Te sotmen jeto-Mira Konci
6.Kujt ti falem-Ardit Gjebrea
7.Per nje cast me ndali zemra-Rovena Dilo
8.Apokalips-Motrat Libohova
9.Syte e tu-Frederik Ndoci
10.Sa shpejt qenke rritur-Artiola Toska

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ja dhe albumi im titulluar "  Pergjithmone SHqip ". 

1- "Ushtari i rruges  " Rritmi i rruges 
2-  " Sonate "  Eli Fara
3-  " Une e dua Shqiperine " Gezim Nika 
4- " Per ty Atdhe " Mentor XHemali ( me duket se e ka kenduar)
5- "Male o ju male " Selami Kolonja
6-  " Simpatia " Edona Lalloshi
7-  " Al Kapone " Elita 5 . 
8- "Vajza e valeve " Ardit Gjebrea 
9- " Dua me shume Shqiperine " Grupi i Korces Lira
10- "Moj e mira e Besjanes" Sabri Fejzullahu .

----------


## vagabondi1

Pershendetje,shum albume te bukura  :perqeshje: 
Per ato qe nuk u dalin dhjet kenge ,mund te nxjerin albumin e dyt
 :buzeqeshje: 

have fun guys

----------


## Neandertal

1. When the sun goes down - Cassius
2. On the move - Barthez
3. Barber's adagio for strings - William Orbit
4. Multiply teaser - Sash
5. I feel love - CRW
6. Don't let me down - Mabel
7. It's a fine day - Miss Jane (ATB rmx)
8. World wide party - Black and white brothers
9. Like a fool - Nylon Beat
10. Tanzen - Gigi D'ag



Andej nga '99 - '00 doli nje kenge tek TAR titulli 'la dolce vita' dance.E di njeri emrin e autorit se nuk e gjej ne bote asgjekundi.

----------


## Simpatikja

Albumi im me 10 kenge:
1)Mary (Gemelli Diversi)
2)Obsesion (Aventura)
3)Mbreterova (Ledina Celo)
4)Portrait family (Pink)
5)Sing for the moment (Eminem)
6)Pendimi (Eliza)
7)Because i love you (Stivi Be)
8)Fighter (Christina Aguilera)
9)Strani amori (Laura Pausini)
10)I love you (Celine Dion)

----------

